# Γιατί οι μεταφράσεις πρέπει να γίνονται από μεταφραστές (Κουίζ!)



## diceman (Oct 9, 2008)

Βρήκα κάπου (δε σας λέω πού, γιατί δε θέλω να αμαυρώσω το όνομα του δημοσιογράφου) το παρακάτω, προφανώς μεταφρασμένο από άνθρωπο που δεν έχει σχέση με τη μετάφραση. Πόσα λάθη μπορείτε να βρείτε στα ελληνικά;

*Η βασανισμένη ζωή του Μάρκεβιτς και η μεταχρονολογημένη πληρωμή*

Η φήμη ότι ο Μίρον Μάρκεβιτς ήταν πολυεκατομμυριούχος στα τέλη της περασμένης δεκαετίας φιδοσερνόταν στην Ουκρανία. Μόλις είχε απολυθεί από την Κάρπατι και βρισκόταν στην οικεία του, όταν άκουσε ένα δυνατό χτύπημα στην πόρτα που διέκοψε την άμωμη γαλήνη που είχε βυθιστεί.

Μια ορδή διεστραμμένων ληστών του επιτέθηκαν και με ακατάληπτες φράσεις απαιτούσαν 500 000 δολάρια για να τον αφήσουν ελεύθερο και να επιτρέψουν στα 2 του παιδιά και τη γυναίκα του να παραμείνουν ζωντανοί.

Με πόδια και χέρια να προσγειώνονται πάνω του ο Μάρκεβιτς επαναλάμβανε πως δεν έχει παρά μόνο 8000 δολάρια μαζί του.

Η βουβή επιθετικότητα τους έκανε πιο τρομακτικούς στα μάτια του ενώ τα βασανιστήρια συνεχίζονταν με αμείωτο ρυθμό. Μόνο όταν η νύχτα πήγε για ύπνο και το φως τρύπωσε εξαγνιστικά μέσα από τα παντζούρια τον άφησαν ελεύθερο.

Τον βρήκαν έπειτα από λίγες ώρες οι γείτονες του αναίσθητο στο δάπεδο. Έπρεπε να περάσουν λίγες ημέρες για να συλληφθούν οι ληστές.

Σε μια έκρηξη μεγαλοθυμίας ο Μάρκεβιτς στο δικαστήριο απευθυνόμενος προς τον αρχηγό της συμμορίας είπε: "Σου είμαι ευγνώμων γιατί δεν με σκότωσες".

Μερικά λεπτά αργότερα άκουγε τους ληστές να κατηγορούν έναν επιφανή παράγοντας της πρώην του ομάδας της Κάρπατι πως διέταξε την επίθεση, δυσαρεστημένος από την δημοτικότητα του Μάρκεβιτς

Μόνος, τραυματισμένος, χωρίς χρήματα, με τη γυναίκα του να βιοπορίζεται πουλώντας βιβλία, δέχτηκε δανεικά από μερικούς πρώην του παίκτες, μέχρι να βρει τον επόμενο σταθμό τα καριέρας του.

Οι ουλές από εκείνη τη νύχτα μπορεί να έχουν εξαφανιστεί από το κορμί του αλλά παραμένουν επιζώντες οι φόβοι στο μυαλό του. Με τη μοίρα να του έχει φερθεί βάναυσα εισπράττει την πληρωμή της στις επιτυχίες της Μέταλιστ, έστω και μεταχρονολογημένα...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2008)

diceman said:


> Βρήκα κάπου (δε σας λέω πού, γιατί δε θέλω να αμαυρώσω το όνομα του δημοσιογράφου) το παρακάτω, προφανώς μεταφρασμένο από άνθρωπο που δεν έχει σχέση με τη μετάφραση.


Όχι πως είναι δύσκολο να το βρούμε εμείς, βέβαια. Και το όνομά του το αμαυρώνει ο ίδιος, ο οποίος δηλώνει με καμάρι "Επιμέλεια Τάδε".



> Με πόδια και χέρια να προσγειώνονται πάνω του...


Αμίμητο!


> Μια ορδή *διεστραμμένων *ληστών του επιτέθηκαν και με *ακατάληπτες *φράσεις απαιτούσαν 500 000 δολάρια για να τον αφήσουν ελεύθερο και να επιτρέψουν στα 2 του παιδιά και τη γυναίκα του να παραμείνουν ζωντανοί.


Μάλλον δεν ήταν και τόσο "ακατάληπτες" οι εκφράσεις των "διεστραμμένων" αφού το θύμα τους κατάλαβε τόσα πράγματα. Μήπως ήταν ακατονόμαστες; Λέμε τώρα.


> Η *βουβή *επιθετικότητα τους έκανε πιο τρομακτικούς στα μάτια του...


Τελικά τι ήταν; Βουβοί; Μιλούσαν ακατάληπτα; Ή φώναζαν και έβριζαν, όπως καταλαβαίνω εγώ;


Αυτά τα ολίγα σχόλια. Και σας θυμίζω τη δική μου γνώμη για τους "παντογνώστες" δημοσιογράφους που κατά 95% καταλήγουν σε αυτό το επάγγελμα ως απόφοιτοι Λυκείου με πολύ χαμηλούς βαθμούς, που δεν καταφέρνουν να μπουν σε καμία πανεπιστημιακή σχολή και γράφονται στις ιδιωτικές σχολές δημοσιογραφίας.


----------



## diceman (Oct 9, 2008)

Εμένα μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που τσακίζει τις μεταφορές: 



diceman said:


> Σε μια έκρηξη μεγαλοθυμίας...



αλλά και η υπέροχη σύνταξη:



diceman said:


> ...άκουσε ένα δυνατό χτύπημα στην πόρτα που διέκοψε την άμωμη γαλήνη που είχε βυθιστεί.


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2008)

Πάντως, εδώ δεν είναι (μόνο) κακή μετάφραση, είναι γενικότερη τρικυμία εν κρανίω -άκου άμωμη γαλήνη.

Και μπόνους οι δημιουργικές ανορθογραφίες. Στην οικεία του, λέει, τον βρήκαν.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2008)

...και γιατί οι δημοσιογράφοι θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν καλά ελληνικά!
Εδώ το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο άγνοια της *ξένης* γλώσσας.

_[...] να κατηγορούν έναν επιφανή παράγοντας της πρώην του ομάδας [...]_


----------



## diceman (Oct 9, 2008)

sarant said:


> Και μπόνους οι δημιουργικές ανορθογραφίες. Στην οικεία του, λέει, τον βρήκαν.



Μήπώς αυτός είναι ένας εύσχημος τρόπος να μας πει ο δημοσιογράφος ότι τον βρήκαν στο σπίτι της ερωμένης του; ;)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2008)

Του Μποστ δεν ήταν εκείνο το αμίμητο _«εις την οικία του σπιτιού μου_»;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 9, 2008)

diceman said:


> Έπρεπε να περάσουν λίγες ημέρες για να συλληφθούν οι ληστές.


- Αυτοί είναι κύριε Αστυνόμε! Συλλάβετέ τους!
- Όχι ακόμα, κύριέ μου. Αφήστε να περάσουν λίγες μέρες. Μη χαλάμε και την πιάτσα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2008)

Έχω τη βάσιμη υποψία ότι το αριστούργημα δεν είναι ακριβώς μετάφραση. Συνηθίζεται να παίρνουν ένα κομμάτι από άλλη πηγή και να το ξαναγράφουν, με «δικά τους λόγια» και σάλτσες. Είναι φανερό ότι το πρωτότυπο κείμενο δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει αυτές τις διατυπώσεις, τον ειρμό, τις θεσπέσιες μεταφορές και τα αλλόκοτα σχήματα. Ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο απέδωσε ένα μόνο εύρημα, απλό, καλογραμμένο, χωρίς άμωμες γαλήνες και διεστραμμένους ληστές.

Αλλά αν δεν κουραστήκατε σήμερα με αυτές τις διαστροφές, ο φίλτατος Τιπούκειτος, στο ιστολόγιό του, έπιασε και λιάνισε ένα μεταφρασμένο κομμάτι. Τιπού σε πονάει και τιπού σε σφάζει.


----------



## danae (Oct 10, 2008)

Είχε έμπνευση ο άνθρωπος! _Όταν η νύχτα πήγε για ύπνο_, αυτό είναι ποίηση! Και με τι λεπτότητα υπαινίσσεται ότι ο ήρωας είναι αμφιφυλόφιλος: _με τη γυναίκα του να βιοπορίζεται πουλώντας βιβλία, δέχτηκε δανεικά από μερικούς πρώην του παίκτες_! :)


----------



## kabuki (Oct 10, 2008)

danae said:


> Είχε έμπνευση ο άνθρωπος! _Όταν η νύχτα πήγε για ύπνο_, αυτό είναι ποίηση! Και με τι λεπτότητα υπαινίσσεται ότι ο ήρωας είναι αμφιφυλόφιλος: _με τη γυναίκα του να βιοπορίζεται πουλώντας βιβλία, δέχτηκε δανεικά από μερικούς πρώην του παίκτες_! :)



Άπαξ και έχει τακτ ο άνθρωπος...


----------



## sopherina (Oct 11, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> - Αυτοί είναι κύριε Αστυνόμε! Συλλάβετέ τους!
> - Όχι ακόμα, κύριέ μου. Αφήστε να περάσουν λίγες μέρες. Μη χαλάμε και την πιάτσα.



Άπειρο γέλιο! 'Οπως και στο σχόλιο της Δανάης για την "αμφιφυλοφιλία"!


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

Είχα πει ότι το κείμενο που κατέθεσε ο diceman δεν πρέπει να είναι μετάφραση αλλά δημιουργική γραφή, και έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα άλλο αριστούργημα σήμερα, που δεν μπορώ να μη σας το πω:

το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότερες εταιρείες είναι υπερφορτωμένες με δανειακές υποχρεώσεις σπρώχνει προς την κατεύθυνση των εξαγορών ή της συγκέντρωσης δυνάμεων με αρκετές επιχειρηματικές παρουσίες να βγαίνουν εκτός τερέν. Σε όλες αυτές τις εξελίξεις σαφώς *βαρύγδουπος λόγος πέφτει στις τράπεζες*, όπου ο κύκλος των εξαγορών ακόμη βρίσκεται στην αρχή.

Δεν είναι εκπληκτική γλωσσική σύλληψη;


Η πηγή.


----------



## curry (Oct 15, 2008)

Ε ρε βαρύγδουπη καρπαζιά που τους χρειάζεται...


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

curry said:


> Ε ρε βαρύγδουπη καρπαζιά που τους χρειάζεται...


Στις τράπεζες αναφέρεσαι, έτσι;


----------



## diceman (Oct 17, 2008)

Πάντως, την αγαπημένη μου αποτυχημένη ανάμειξη μεταφορών την άκουσα στην ομιλία του Γ. Παπανδρέου στη ΔΕΘ. Αν ήμουν στη θέση του, θα καρύδωνα τον λογογράφο μου. Μιλούσε, λοιπόν, ο Γ.Π. και κάποια στιγμή λέει: «Το Κυπριακό είναι μια ανοιχτή πληγή, αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό σε αυτή την πληγή έχει αρχίσει να ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο ελπίδας...» 

Ποίηση!


----------

